

RESTful Rhyme Dictionary - indiejade
http://www.azarask.in/blog/post/restful-rhyme-dictionary-web-service/

======
bprater
Here's the easter egg. What word does it rhyme with?

["ale", "braille", "dale", "frail", "gail", "gale", "hail", "jail", "mail",
"male", "nail", "pail", "pale", "rail", "sail", "sale", "scale", "snail",
"stale", "tail", "tale", "trail", "vale", "veil", "wail", "whale", "avail",
"detail", "email", "prevail"]

~~~
stefan1
fail

------
bprater
I had never seen a callback used in REST calls.

If you want to know more, make sure you click on the JSONP link on the page
for additional info. Simple but snazzy!

------
stefan1
<http://azarask.in/services/rhyme/?q=orange> []

why not ["door hinge"] ?

